# Series 1 Program Data Replacement



## Eric Pennestri (Nov 27, 2016)

Now that TiVo has stopped supplying program data to all of the US Series 1 TiVo's there can't be any reason why we can't find a way to import data from another provider to allow our TiVo's to have a longer life. I'm looking at the NZ's TiVo TV Guide and would like to make it work with a XMLTV data download from Schedules Direct, but the generate-tivoEPG-and-load's shell script is somewhat lacking in comments as to what it's doing. Plus there is no mention of all of the other fields that would make it a very good replacement, like category, actors, director or previously shown. Am I trying to reinvent the wheel? Does anyone know what the old data download looked like? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Eric Pennestri said:


> Now that TiVo has stopped supplying program data to all of the US Series 1 TiVo's there can't be any reason why we can't find a way to import data from another provider to allow our TiVo's to have a longer life. I'm looking at the NZ's TiVo TV Guide and would like to make it work with a XMLTV data download from Schedules Direct, but the generate-tivoEPG-and-load's shell script is somewhat lacking in comments as to what it's doing. Plus there is no mention of all of the other fields that would make it a very good replacement, like category, actors, director or previously shown. Am I trying to reinvent the wheel? Does anyone know what the old data download looked like? Any insight would be appreciated.


Have you read the UK Series 1 thread where they dealt with this same problem when TiVo UK said "You had lifetime service on your S1s for as long as we offered the service, and we don't offer the service anymore and all those new Virgin Cable TiVos that just came out are completely co-incidental and in no way affected our decision to discontinue the service, which we definitely did, even though the Virgin TiVos will be getting listing data regularly but that's not really the TiVo Service."?


----------



## Eric Pennestri (Nov 27, 2016)

I've not read that one, but the UK TiVo S1's are using a service that's dial up to a UK phone number I'd rather get the data from Schedules Direct and not pay the international calling fees. The guys in Australia and New Zealand are also using a service that is only for their area. I'm thinking that if I could get the program listing service from Schedules Direct working it would work for everyone! Right now my TiVos are just overpowered DVRs I want to be able to schedule programs that would move as the schedule changes. Anyway there isn't any information in any thread that I've come across that says anything about the structure of the "database", I know the people over at Silicon Dust must have some information when they started building their cache cards but they must have signed a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Remaining existing UK Tivo Series 1 get their data via the service from AltEPG - Home Page I suggest registering on the forum there AltEPG • Index page and aksing a few questions.

It's not trivial!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

steveroe said:


> Remaining existing UK Tivo Series 1 get their data via the service from AltEPG - Home Page I suggest registering on the forum there AltEPG • Index page and aksing a few questions.
> 
> It's not trivial!


That project/service is pretty dang amazing--kudos to them!


----------



## Eric Pennestri (Nov 27, 2016)

steveroe said:


> Remaining existing UK Tivo Series 1 get their data via the service from AltEPG - Home Page I suggest registering on the forum there AltEPG • Index page and aksing a few questions.
> 
> It's not trivial!


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Eric Pennestri (Nov 27, 2016)

Well I tried to get on ALTEPG but keep getting kicked out because my Tivo's are registered in the US.

I've made some progress in importing program data that can be used for manual recording but I'm stuck trying to get the Tivo to actually be able to search, and auto record from the wish list. I tried a forced reindex about 1 hour ago so I'll see later if this works. What I've got so far isn't ready be any means but with some more time and luck I think that it might work for everyone with a series 1.


----------



## kkoh (Mar 31, 2017)

Man I wish I still had a hackers mentality... I have my S1 sitting downstairs just looking at me every time I walk by... hacked Ethernet connection and upgraded drives...


----------

